# Eigenes CMS



## domiweber (16. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit auseinander gesetzt ein eigenes CMS zu erstellen.
Wo leider habe ich da keine Ahnung wo und wie ich da Anfangen soll...
Weiss jemand ein gutes Tutorial? Oder könnte mir sonst jemand weiter helfen?
Möchte eigentlich nicht ein schon fertiges CMS downloaden da es eigentlich mehr darum geht PHP noch mehr zu lernen und einfach um den Spass.
gruss domi


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Juni 2005)

Äh … du hast dich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt, aber weisst nicht mal, wie du anfangen sollst? Was hast du denn dann die ganze Zeit gemacht? *confused*

Mach erstmal ein Konzept, also schreib auf, was das CMS alles können soll, dann gehst du mehr in die Details – was brauche ich dafür, wie sehen die einzelnen Seiten aus, wie organisiere ich die Datenbank usw.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juni 2005)

Tschuldige, aber ein eigenes CMS, jedenfalls ein vernünftiges, ist nicht in ein paar Wochen programmiert - dazu bedarf es außerdem eine ganze Menge Erfahrung, wo dann nicht mehr Fragen wie "Wie fange ich jetzt eigentlich an?" kommen sollten.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, erstmal mit einem Gästebuch anzufangen, ja, davon gibt's schon Tausende, aber daran kannst du (und dafür gibts auch Tutorials) Schritt für Schritt lernen, wie du den Datenbankaufbau realsierst, wie du PHP oder eine andere Scriptsprache zum Abfragen und Einfügen verwendest.


----------



## domiweber (16. Juni 2005)

Ja ein GB und Newssystem (Blog) und Newsletter kann ich programmieren. Und auch alles mit Admin.
Doch ich habe gedacht ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Tipps geben wie ich das am besten machen sollte.
gruss domi


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2005)

Stell dir doch einfach mal folgende Fragen:

Features - was soll das teil können:
- Soll es mehrsprachige Seiten untertützen?
- Sollen mehere Versionen der Seiten angeboten werden (Print, PDA, WAP, HTML)
- Wie soll der Inhalt gespeichert werden?
- Soll man statische Seiten publizieren können?
- Wie kann man Formulae einbauen (auf den Content Seiten)
- Soll der Inhalt in verschieden Versionen gespeichert werden?
- Welche Inhaltstypen sollen vorhanden sein (Text, Html, Bilder, Flash usw)
- Welche Arten von Benutzern soll es geben (Admins, Redakteure, Newsschreiber)

Technik:
- Wo soll es laufen
- Welche fertigen Bibliotheken willst du verwenden (PAT, PEAR, AdoDB) ?
- Wo sollen die Daten gespeichert werden - wenn DB
- Datenbankschema

die Liste lässt sich noch ewig fortsetzen, aber wenn du das durchdacht hast solltest du eigentlich Anfangen können das Teil zu schreiben.

bye


----------



## domiweber (16. Juni 2005)

Also es sollte nur für den Privatezweck sein. Also auch nur einen Admin.
Ich habe gedacht ich speichere die Informationen wie Texte, Bilder usw. in einer Datenbank. Das sollte auch nicht so ein Problem sein.
Auch nicht mehrsprachig.
Eigentlich wirklich nur ganz einfach aufgebaut...

Ich hätte jetzt alles wie ein GB aufgegaut also zb. das Newssystem ist ja eigentlich das selbe nur noch PW geschützt...

Danke für deine Info's
gruss domi


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2005)

domiweber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also es sollte nur für den Privatezweck sein. Also auch nur einen Admin.
> Ich habe gedacht ich speichere die Informationen wie Texte, Bilder usw. in einer Datenbank. Das sollte auch nicht so ein Problem sein.
> Auch nicht mehrsprachig.
> Eigentlich wirklich nur ganz einfach aufgebaut...
> ...


dann weist du doch eigentlich schon wo du anfangen kannst  Wenns nur zum Spass ist, fang einfach irgendwo an - am besten beim DB schema


----------



## infowilli (21. Juni 2005)

hallo,

also ich würde dir raten, gar nicht erst anzufangen, ein eigenes CMS zu entwickeln.

Ich selbst hab mal einen kleinen Content-Editor programmiert, der von der Funktion dem FCK-Editor ähnelt  http://www.provision-werbung.de. Es macht ein bisschen mehr in Richtung Layer-Positionierung als der FCK. Dahinter steckt noch ein Admin-Tool und ein FTP-Client, damit man die editierten HTML-Dateien und Bilder auch auf einen fremden FTP-Server zurückspeichern kann. 
Bis ich auf Typo3 oder Mambo gestossen bin.

Bei Typo3 z.B. arbeiten schon seit mehreren Jahren mittlerweile über 80 Entwickler an dem System. Bei Mambo verhält es sich, soweit ich weiß, ähnlich.

Vielleicht kannst du dir jetzt leise vorstellen, welche Arbeit so ein CMS macht?

Also wenn du wirklich schnell ein Erfolgserlebnis brauchst in Sachen CMS, dann programmier doch Extensions für die verschiedenen Systeme und mach sie öffentlich. Dann profitiert jeder davon.

Der Ruhm wird dein sein, wenn ein von dir programmiertes Erweiterungstool in den verschiedenen Foren empfohlen wird.

mfg
infowilli

ps.: aber wenn du dennoch an deiner Theorie festhalten willst, kann ich dir einige Tipps dazu geben.


----------

